# Random sound clips being Played



## bold0727 (Jul 5, 2014)

I am on a Windows 8.1 dual-running with Mac OSX Mavericks. I got the computer with Mac and am running it with Windows. As I am running it with Windows, while watching dailymotion videos (It seems to be only happening then) I get random sound clips popping up. I have tried to ignore it but it is really bugging me, and it happens whenever I have it up, and less commonly, when its closed out. They usually sound like ads or random noises (Right now I am hearing a cowboy/gaming arcade thing) and I cannot get rid of it. Any advice?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you try running dxdiag?


----------



## bold0727 (Jul 5, 2014)

I figured it out. I looked it up and misdiagnosed it. It ended up just being a ad... a REALLY, strange ad. Installed adblock on browser and it fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow good catch!


----------



## bold0727 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks :smile:


----------

